# WOW



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

sorry to post in mk 1 i struggle to justify what it has to do with my mk1 but it has the same badge so yeee here it is im in love.......


----------



## luscombe (Jan 16, 2011)

Jesus, that's quick!!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

0-60 in 5.7 seconds. It's really not that quick at all. Also, what kind of mentalist would spend £40k on an A1??


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

i cant work out where they got that price from either but its such a cool little car ....... "made to compete with the clio sport" haha yee only 30 grand more than a clio sport......


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

erm no!

This one is quick!


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Spandex said:


> 0-60 in 5.7 seconds. It's really not that quick at all. Also, what kind of mentalist would spend £40k on an A1??


Agreed.

Perhaps snobby and elitest, but one of the reasons I bought the TT back in 2002, is because i didn't want to see a chaved up 1.0L version with a body kit etc to make it look like a 225....So luckily they didn't do a 1.0L.....

Now the A1 is of course not chaved up in this guize, but you are sure to see in a number of years, someone attempt to make the entry level model into one of these....

just my opinion....and not sure what point i'm making really

(example : 1.2 Corsa with a body kit isn't a VXR)


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I think it *is* a bit chavvy really. Instead of just tweaking an A1 and giving it a more aggressive look, they decided to make it into a cheesy homage to the UR Quattro, complete with retro white wheels and stupid spoiler. If 'theme cars' aren't chavvy then I don't know what is.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Spandex said:


> I think it *is* a bit chavvy really. Instead of just tweaking an A1 and giving it a more aggressive look, they decided to make it into a cheesy homage to the UR Quattro, complete with retro white wheels and stupid spoiler. If 'theme cars' aren't chavvy then I don't know what is.


By Chavy, i was referring more to the unprofessional attempts made by, as my example, corsa driver....


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

oldguy said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > I think it *is* a bit chavvy really. Instead of just tweaking an A1 and giving it a more aggressive look, they decided to make it into a cheesy homage to the UR Quattro, complete with retro white wheels and stupid spoiler. If 'theme cars' aren't chavvy then I don't know what is.
> ...


I know, but I don't think chaviness is limited to unprofessional attempts... If someone stuck this stuff on a normal A1 it would look chavvy. The fact that Audi did it doesn't change that - it just makes it a bit more tragic, as they should know better.


----------



## BreinholTT (Dec 3, 2010)

Wak said:


> erm no!
> 
> This one is quick!


I love the part where it says _onboard the M3 flat out_, do you think you would feel slightly disappointed driving a M3 on the german autobahn at Vmax, seeing an A1 closing in, flashing you :lol:

I think the A1 quattro rocks with its retro look and the 'stupid' spoiler [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

oldguy said:


> i didn't want to see a chaved up 1.0L version with a body kit etc to make it look like a 225....So luckily they didn't do a 1.0L.....


Loads of those on here. 
Most of the MKIs i see these days are V6/qS copies - do you drive with your eyes shut?

What about the 150 - might as well have been a 1.0 :wink:


----------



## jamie408 (Aug 9, 2012)

201mph WOW


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> oldguy said:
> 
> 
> > i didn't want to see a chaved up 1.0L version with a body kit etc to make it look like a 225....So luckily they didn't do a 1.0L.....
> ...


There was no such thing as a 150, QS or a V6 when i bought mine.......

And the V6/QS 'lookalikes' are generally done usign genuine parts, so actuall do look just like they are trying to do....

i'm talking about 'barryboy' type cars...


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Spandex said:


> I think it *is* a bit chavvy really. Instead of just tweaking an A1 and giving it a more aggressive look, they decided to make it into a cheesy homage to the UR Quattro, complete with retro white wheels and stupid spoiler. If 'theme cars' aren't chavvy then I don't know what is.


That car needs a spoiler. A 1.2 Corsa doesn't, but that A1 would be wrapped around a tree before you hit 150mph.

Look at the early TT's, all recalled for the spoiler because of high speed incidents, and they only reach 140.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

GPT TT said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > I think it *is* a bit chavvy really. Instead of just tweaking an A1 and giving it a more aggressive look, they decided to make it into a cheesy homage to the UR Quattro, complete with retro white wheels and stupid spoiler. If 'theme cars' aren't chavvy then I don't know what is.
> ...


A cars top speed has nothing to do with needing a spoiler. Loads of 150mph cars don't have or need them. You could take that spoiler off the A1 and it would handle fine - just the same as all the spoilerless Mk1 TTs out there.

Regardless, it's the cheesy style of the spoiler that I was complaining about, not the fact it has one.


----------

